# Association scenery



## Russo_turisto

Еще раз всем здравствуйте 

association scenery - можно ли это перевести, на Ваш взгляд, как "пространство союзов"? Не могу подобрать русский аналог. Возможно, его просто нет. Переводить пословно - не выход.

Заранее спасибо за помощь.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Context is needed.


----------



## Albionneur

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...wAWEXf&sig=AHIEtbSOmQkhj8t_vtF-nBmPNN_Ha5rGOQ

5) an association scenery - some members join the Union and others accordingly decide the Community dissolution (read further)

scenery = scenario

Сценарий взаимозависимости, взаимозависимый сценарий, ассоциативный сценарий


----------



## Russo_turisto

Забавно получается. вообще, признаться, исходный текст - немецкий. и в нем встречается слово "Vereinslandschaft" ("Verein" - союз, объединение) . Для него есть примерное соответствие в английском (association scenery). Здесь scenery = Landschaft, это собственно, ландшафт и есть. Ну не может ландшафт превратиться в сценарий... вообще первый раз встречаю, что scenery и scenario - одно и то же.


----------



## Albionneur

Всегда давайте контекст, когда Вам нужна помощь форумчан. You know better than that.


----------



## Maroseika

Почему бы не привести все-таки контекст или хотя бы фразу целиком? Возможно, имеются в виду просто "союзы", возможно, "положение союзов". Понятно, что "пространство союзов" - полный бред, но никто же не понимает, что вы вообще имеете в виду.


----------



## Albionneur

A *scenario* (from Italian: _that which is pinned to the *scenery*_) is a synthetic description of an event or series of actions and events. In the _Commedia dell'arte_ it was an outline of entrances, exits, and action describing the plot of a play that was literally pinned to the back of the scenery. It is also known as _canovaccio_ or "that which is pinned to the canvas" of which the scenery was constructed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scenario


----------



## Russo_turisto

Albionneur, all due respect, но при чем здесь итальянский исходник, если, переходя в другой язык, слово может принять совсем другое значение?

Альзо, оригинал на немецком: 




> In der polnischen *Vereinslandschaft* spielten katholische Geistliche vor dem Ersten Weltkrieg und in der
> Zwischenkriegszeit eine zentrale Rolle.


что примерно соотв. по-англ (мой перевод..):


 Catholic clergy played a central role in Poland's *association scenery* (хотя лучше здесь stage... или landscape, или еще что-нибудь) before World War I as well as during the period between the two world wars.


 итого по-русски:


 На польском пространстве союзов (???)  до Первой мировой войны и в межвоенный период католические объединения играли одну из центральных ролей.


----------



## Albionneur

Вам бы у "немцев" спросить. Больше контекста тоже не помешало бы, всё-таки.


----------



## morzh

Никогда не думал, что русское выражение "через ж...." означает "перевод с немецкого на русский через английский" :d 

Если же серьезно:

Если имеются в виду общественные объединения/союзы, то переводом может быть:

...Польская кат. церковь являлась главным определяющим фактором в создании картины общественных объединений (союзов)... (ну или как там перевести этот Ферайнсландшафт).

Или "играла центральную роль в создании картины общ. объединений "


Т.е. я это все к тому, что вовсе необязательно насильно впихивать слово "ланшафт" или "сцена" в русский перевод.


----------



## Albionneur

Английское слово landscape также имеет переносное значение.


----------



## Albionneur

пока ещё нужен контекст


----------



## Russo_turisto

Abionneur и morzh, спасибо за помощь. Я не обратился напрямую к "немцам" потому что: 
а) уже обращался, и большинство тех из них, кто часто помогает новичкам, плохо знают русский и уж точно не смогли бы подобрать прямой эквивалент, просто потому, что, как я лично подозреваю, его просто нет; 
б) В конечном счете все пришлось бы делать все равно "через ж...", т.е. через английский, и там бы я мучился с переводом с английского так же, как я мучаюсь (ну, уже в т.ч. благодаря Вашей помощи многое понятно) тут  
в) Немецкий такой язык, что новый термин, даже не являющийся окказионализмом, можно сваять из двух (и более) любых существительных присобачиванием одной основы к другой и эта химера будет звучать вполне сносно. Но если Вы попробуете перевести ее пословно на другой язык, есть риск, что получится бессмыслица. Или по крайней мере, слова не будут правильно  "стоять рядом"..


----------



## Albionneur

Так речь идёт о Country Society или о Community Scene?


----------



## Maroseika

По-моему, надо вообще отказаться от картин и пейзажей. Ну что такое по-русски "картина общественных объединений", да еще и "создание картины объединений"? Почему бы не передать смысл по-русски?

*Самое сильное влияние на общественные объединения перед Первой мировой войной и в межвоенный период оказывали католические священники.
*

И не стоит придумывать какие-то "католические объединения" и домысливать про католическую церковь, в оригинале речь только о священниках, то есть из текста не следует, что это влияние оказывалось централизованно, церковью.


----------



## Russo_turisto

Albionneur, это Вы о чем?  здесь идет речь о "пространстве объединений/обществ". ну или чем-то подобном) в каком-то роде stage/space/landscape/scenery of societies. оно же в недалеком прошлом association scenery. 

надо двигаться дальше. еще раз всем спасибо 

только что увидел Ваш пост, Maroseika. В том-то и дело, что не "самое сильное", а привнесли свой большой вклад в создание единой картины и т.п. Потому что _eine_ zentrale Rolle. Все равно огромное спасибо. Much appreciated.

ps: ну уж если на то пошло, то в оригинале Geistliche/clergy, т.е. духовенство в целом. Про католиков я ничего не домысливаю, я их просто переписываю


----------



## cyanista

Polnische Vereinslandschaft я понимаю просто как совокупность различных общественных объединений, существовавших на то время в Польше (Landschaft подчеркивает их разномастность). По-русски можно сказать что-нибудь вроде "в мире польских объединений". А если слегка перефразировать, то "при всем разнообразии объединений/клубов/союзов в Польше, религия играла в них (в большинстве из них) центральную роль".

(Никогда не знала, как переводить Verein, по-моему нету подходящего русского понятия.)


----------



## Russo_turisto

Cyanista, большое спасибо и Вам  Verein обычно просто союз, клуб или общество. В футболе или другом спорте, например, клуб.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> А если слегка перефразировать, то "при всем разнообразии объединений/клубов/союзов в Польше, религия играла в них (в большинстве из них) центральную роль".
> 
> 
> [/size]



Боюсь, это тоже домыслы, о роли религии в оригинале не говорится, там речь только о роли священников.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika, каюсь, на это я не обратила внимания совсем, т.к. я концентрировалась на ландшафтах.  Духовенство замечательный вариант.



Russo_turisto said:


> Verein обычно просто союз, клуб или  общество.



Это-то так, но когда говорится о разных огулом, то очень не хватает меткого словечка. (Общественные) объединения - лучшее, что приходит в голову, но оно в свою очередь слишком обобщающее (все Vereine - объединения, но не наоборот).


----------



## morzh

Действительно. Вот будуЮщий папа Войтыла был футболистом - выступал за футбольный куб.


----------



## Maroseika

Russo_turisto said:


> A
> 
> только что увидел Ваш пост, Maroseika. В том-то и дело, что не "самое сильное", а привнесли свой большой вклад в создание единой картины и т.п. Потому что _eine_ zentrale Rolle.



Простите, но zentrale - не просто большой, а именно самый большой (главный, центральный).
И если eine Rolle spiellen - оказывать влияние, то и выходит "самое больше влияние", а не просто "большой вклад".


----------



## Selyd

In der polnischen *Vereinslandschaft* spielten katholische Geistliche vor dem Ersten Weltkrieg und in der Zwischenkriegszeit eine zentrale Rolle.
От первой мировой войны и в междувоенное время католические священники играли главнейшую роль в среде различных польских местных организаций.


----------



## Russo_turisto

morzh said:


> Действительно. Вот будуЮщий папа Войтыла был футболистом - выступал за футбольный куб.


эт Вы к чему? 


Maroseika said:


> Простите, но zentrale - не просто большой, а именно самый большой (главный, центральный).
> И если eine Rolle spiellen - оказывать влияние, то и выходит "самое больше влияние", а не просто "большой вклад".


а почему тогда eine zentrale Rolle? неопределенный артикль?
я понимаю, устойчивое сочетание и т.п., но ведь в похожих выражениях вроде die erste Geige spielen стоит определенный артикль.


Selyd said:


> In der polnischen *Vereinslandschaft* spielten katholische Geistliche vor dem Ersten Weltkrieg und in der Zwischenkriegszeit eine zentrale Rolle.
> От первой мировой войны и в междувоенное время католические священники  играли главнейшую роль в среде различных польских местных организаций.


Спасибо  идеальнее просто некуда


----------



## Maroseika

Russo_turisto said:


> а почему тогда eine zentrale Rolle? неопределенный артикль?


А что это меняет? Неопределенный артикль порочит слово zentrale? 


> я понимаю, устойчивое сочетание и т.п., но ведь в похожих выражениях вроде die erste Geige spielen стоит определенный артикль.



Die erste по той же формально-орфографической причине, что и el más или the first.


> идеальнее просто некуда


Только не забудьте что-нибудь сделать с отсутствующим в русском языке словом "междувоенный" и заменить "от" на "до".


----------

